#ubuntu-ie 2010-11-09
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashtom> hey
<czajkowski> hows you
<slashtom> grand, how's life in England?
<czajkowski> good thanks
<czajkowski> settling in well
<czajkowski> few hiccups like trying to get a NI number has been entertaining
<czajkowski> still house hunting
<slashtom> in last company, when we hired a guy from poland it was fine... just waited a couple of months for the NI number
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> months is the issue
<slashtom> you would probably also need to get onto HMRC and get your tax code sorted
<czajkowski> nds
<fagan> I got an internship :)
<czajkowski> where..
<fagan> *guess*
<fagan> all I have to do is get my collge to sign off on it
<fagan> I asked Mark about it and he said ok
<czajkowski> roflol
<czajkowski> yer kidding
<fagan> Ill be doing things with unity
<czajkowski> ok
<fagan> He was very cool about it all and he asked me a few questions and put me in touch with who I needed to talk to
<czajkowski> that's nice
<fagan> hows the job going czajkowski
<czajkowski> good thanks
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> whats the link to the ie etherpad
<tdr112> hey cztab
<czajkowski> hows you
<czajkowski> college going well
<tdr112> yep , not too bad
<czajkowski> excellent
<tdr112> from what i read you had a good first day
<ebel> yo yo
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> loving it
<ebel> czajkowski: http://pad.ubuntu-ie.org/ ?
<czajkowski> thanks
<tdr112> http://pad.ubuntu-ie.org/
<tdr112> feck ebel got there before me
<popey> congrats fagan
<tdr112> fagan: will you be doing it from home ?
<fagan> tdr112: yep
<fagan> popey: thanks :)
<tdr112> fagan: nice
<fagan> tdr112: yeah im glad I dont have to move from carlow. Rent everywhere is rotten. I pay 65 a week in rent which is nothing
<fagan> and home is comfortable
<tdr112> can you stay there for the summer too
<fagan> yeah and my landlord drops the rent too for the summer
<fagan> by 5 euro
<fagan> :)
<tdr112> then your sorted
<fagan> yeah so other than food its all profit
<czajkowski> rent for summer in castletroy is €30
<fagan> holy crap thats cheap
<czajkowski> yes
<fagan> Well mine is 60 but I get UPC broadband and TV for free with it and bills too
<czajkowski> rent during year is only €79 for a double room en suite in most places
<fagan> during the summer
<czajkowski> no
<czajkowski> college year
<fagan> I meant that as a continuation of my other sentance
<czajkowski> yeah so is the 79
<ebel> fagan: there has been a massive property crash. loads of places to rent
<fagan> yeah
<ebel> tis great :)
<fagan> it helps so much
<ebel> anyways congrats on the internship
<fagan> my landlord had to drop my rent twice the past 2 years
<fagan> thanls ebel
<ebel> fagan: you do stuff with this ubuntu app store thingie, yeah?
<fagan> ebel: na im probably doing something with unity doing unit tests and bug fixing
<ebel> any idea if/when you'll be able to charge for apps on it?
<ebel> oh i don't mean for the internship, i saw your name on the app review board team list or something
<czajkowski> ebel: there is one app in there at present you can buy
<fagan> ebel: na all the app review board does is release small apps post release
<fagan> ebel: the store is canonical itself there is no board or anything there
<ebel> ah ok.
<fagan> id say there is some % that they charge for putting apps in there
<ebel> Can people sell apps on it? *ahem* Is it available to more than white prodestants? :P
<fagan> ebel: you just have to talk to em who is again
<fagan> hmmm
 * fagan checks 
<fagan> ebel: I cant find who it is but mpt can point you to who it is
<fagan> they package it up and all for you too
<ebel> Ah it's not urgent, i'm just curious.
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> whatcha up to ebel
<ebel> Twould be cool to get some of the buzz for 'make millions on the iphone/android app store' for ubuntu.
<fagan> I remember hearing that they are cool with you making a little program and charge a dollar for it
<fagan> so they do allow all of those little things too
<fagan> ebel: we had a load of sessions about getting that kind of thing going in the UDS
<fagan> It would be really cool if there was some automated process like the android marketplace or the app store
<fagan> but its not there yet
<czajkowski> so anyone going to the mark talk next week in dublin
<tdr112> yep
<ebel> You'd need an apt repo that people needed to put passwords into (possible with http://username:password@example.com/...)
<fagan> I didnt even have a clue that it was on
<tdr112> ebel: have we any cd left that i could bring along
<ebel> then a serve side system to manage payments & uploads
<ebel> tdr112: yeah we have ~ 15 left
<ebel> czajkowski: can't go, work :P
<ebel> :(
<tdr112> i could bring them and that stand you left in tog
<tdr112> maybe
<fagan> ebel: well the payments and uploads thing would be handled just like the android store id say where everything is uploaded and if its bad flag it and ban the author
<fagan> the payment system is ubuntu pay which is up now
<fagan> but its very bad
<czajkowski> fagan: how did you miss that.. it's been blogged and mailed to a lot of lists, might be in your interest to go
<ebel> tdr112: sure. I have another little 'cd holder' from the last one
<czajkowski> tdr112: can you post my blog post to the IE list please re the event happening
<fagan> czajkowski: yeah I havent been looking the past 2 days
<ebel> actually i fouind ~ 5 or 10 10.04 cds left :P
<czajkowski> fagan: this is about a month old
<fagan> czajkowski: or maybe I just forgot
<czajkowski> *shrugs*
<tdr112> czajkowski: i will send an email to the list about the event and give a link to your blog
<czajkowski> tdr112: cheers, can't do it from here
<tdr112> ebel: i have been putting in a few 10.04 into the box i give to people
<tdr112> to get rid of them
<ebel> hehehe
<fagan> tdr112: well 10.04 is kinda the one you should be giving to new users
<fagan> the normal releases arent really entirely supposed to be suggested as the greatest impression of the desktop
<czajkowski> of course they are
<popey> LTS for business, non-LTS for everyone else IMO
<tdr112> czajkowski: email sent
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> tdr112: thanks
<czajkowski> tdr112: you going ?
<tdr112> yep
<popey> also ebel we already have the ability to do password protected repos with PPAs in launchpad
<fagan> well the protocol for normal releases is to build up for the next LTS releases at least thats how ive always seen it
<tdr112> ebel: can you drop in the rest of the cds and the other stand you have
<fagan> and as well as password protecting them you can hide them but thats internal I think
<ebel> tdr112: into TOG? sure.
<ebel> popey: ah cool. :)
<tdr112> ebel: yep
<czajkowski> fagan: LTS for business so they dont have to worry about udpates, regular versions for folks who arent pushed but can stick to a lts if they want.
<ebel> You'd need to have a system so that people can't download the deb until they have paid for the app.
<popey> yup, thats not hard to do
<popey> i have an app on my system which was bought like that
<tdr112> we can only give people the cds we have so it will be a few 10.4 and a few 10.10
<popey> they have a key'ed repository, so only poeple who have bought the app can download it
<czajkowski> tdr112: do you need more ?
 * fagan doesnt have a credit card so couldnt pay for anything in the software center 
<czajkowski> I can see if I can get more sent over for the evnet
<czajkowski> event
<czajkowski> fagan: 3v card
<czajkowski> top up
<czajkowski> got in many petrol stations
<czajkowski> spars
<czajkowski> centras
<czajkowski> shops
<fagan> oh yeah I forgot about those yokes
<fagan> it is cool to see https://pay.ubuntu.com/
<popey> They only support Amex, Visa, MC, DC, JCB
<ebel> popey: oh? interesting. You're basically saying what i want has already been done. linky?
<popey> ebel: I know two examples of it
<fagan> ebel: yeah its done in the software center for 1.10
<popey> ebel: one is the font
<fagan> *10.10
<ebel> fagan czajkowski  in proper countries they have a debit card that works online. None of this laser rubbish.
<fagan> yeah I have a boi laser
<czajkowski> ebel: aye mine arrives Saturday ;)
<czajkowski> but the 3V card is a MC so I dont see an issue
<ebel> thankfully in ireland they are moving away from laser, ulster bank did, boi will
<fagan> czajkowski: I thought it was visa rather than MC
<tdr112> ebel: yep they are going under
<ebel> slashtom had trouble with rubycard.
<tdr112> ebel: should start calling himself Timecop
<ebel> GAAAAH TIMEZONES!!!!
 * ebel has to work around timezones for facebook api
<ebel> apparently they may or may not convert to local time in .ca.us. Stupid API
<czajkowski> ebel: has issues with Tz
<ebel> No, I understand TZs. It's everyone else who either ignores them or does them wrong :P
<czajkowski> ebel: have you mailed looking for the free gift for ubuntu-ie
<czajkowski> they are going to be sent shortly in batcches
<ebel> what's this? the banner? I can't remember...
<czajkowski> yes
<lau1> we finally got the week end storm last night ...
<lau1> hi everyone
<ebel> czajkowski: i have emailed requesting a conference pack just now
<czajkowski> ebel: to bannerrequest@reponses.net
<ebel> czajkowski: yep that's where i sent it
<czajkowski> good thanks
<ebel> :)
<ebel> I put my address down
<ebel> Since I have 24/7 concierge, none of this going to the sorting office non-sense
<ebel> i'll let ye all know when i get it
<czajkowski> coolio
<ebel> "The start_time and end_time are the times that were input by the event creator, converted to UTC after assuming that they were in Pacific time (Daylight Savings or Standard, depending on the date of the event), then converted into Unix epoch time."
<ebel> that's why I hate when things don't do timezones.
<ebel> that is how you add events on a large social network site starting with F
<czajkowski> felimwhiteley_: tdr112 is cheeky
<tdr112> what now ?
<felimwhiteley_> heh the ubuntu ie mail with Cztab..
<tdr112> :)
<felimwhiteley_> tdr112: you know you can get away with it now she's not about to give you digs :)
<tdr112> felimwhiteley_: one of the very small + for her moving to the uk
<felimwhiteley_> heh
<Belserusk> Anyone else have trouble playing mame games in Ubuntu 10.10
<Belserusk> ?
<tdr112> ebel: i am getting cd shipped no need to drop the other ones in
<ebel> tdr112: oh cool. from shipit?
<tdr112> yep czajkowski sorted it out
<ebel> cool
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> I have a use
<lau1> are you in the uk czajkowski ? 
<czajkowski> I am indeed
<lau1> http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurentcgeo/5161585806/in/photostream/#/photos/laurentcgeo/5160977641/in/photostream/lightbox/ this morning in North dublin (so you don't miss it to much) ;)
<czajkowski> pretty
<lau1> :D
<lau1> went after lunch for high tide splash I will add a few later to the album
<lau1> there was a mad bloke attemting to surf to :p
#ubuntu-ie 2010-11-10
<slaine> hey folks
<slaine> anyone about at this late hour ?
<tdr112> yo
<slaine> I should really be going to bed, but i've a problem with my mythbuntu install and thought I'd ask a question here.
<slaine> I want to boot up off the live cd image and chroot into the hdd install and run update-manager from there to see if I can get my box updated and working
<slaine> I mounted the the partition, and bind monted /proc /sys, /dev etc. into the chroot
<slaine> but I was getting errors displaying to the xserver
<slaine> what am I missing
<tdr112> not sure on that one
<slaine> ah, it's too late to sort it now, I'll have another go tomorrow
<slaine> night
<tdr112> heading to bed myself too , night
<daxroc> Morning
<Belserusk> Can someone explain these 2 options? http://i.imgur.com/hCffn.gif
<czajkowski> Belserusk: do you want them ro run before you check what they are
<czajkowski> or do you wnat to check them and then deccide what is best
<Belserusk> Hi czajkowski. Do you refer to running file such as .sh and .bin files?
<czajkowski> yes
<Belserusk> czajkowski, So for opening normal .txt files; it is irrelevant as to which option I choose?
<czajkowski> yes
<tdr112_> airurando: do you need a pc for your talk tonight
<airurando> Hi tdr112: Nad I'll bring my laptop.  I'll definately need help setting it up though.
<tdr112> no prob
<Belserusk> Thank you czajkowski.
 * airurando is still busily working on the talk but definately getting there
<Belserusk> Is there a alternate way to open the Nautilus Preferences Window (http://i.imgur.com/hCffn.gif)? I cannot open it via Edit -> Preferences (the option is not there).
<cduffin> Try pressing alt-e and then press n
<tdr112> i got the gohead to give out ubuntu cds next week atthat event
<Belserusk> cduffin, I can access the Edit menu in Nautilus. The preferences option is not there though.
<czajkowski> tdr112: which event
<tdr112> the-business-value-of-open-source-software he aloso asked if i want to do a tog table at it
<czajkowski> sweet
<czajkowski> dave rocks
<tdr112> he does
<czajkowski> he uses Ubuntu at home as well
<czajkowski> or did
<tdr112> he was very quick getting back to me
<czajkowski> yes he is good like that
<czajkowski> with some stuff
 * ebel has just ordered a HTC Desire from emobile
<cduffin> ebel, would you not wait for the Desire HD?
<davem> ebel: good choice, I <3 mine
<ebel> cduffin: i saw that one, but it'll be expensive for the mo
<ebel> also I've waited ages for one :P
<czajkowski> tdr112: Cds are now sent
<tdr112> cool , how long do that take
<czajkowski> could be there tomorrow or friday
<tdr112> ok let hope friday , i will be home then
<czajkowski> okioe dokie
<Belserusk> Do text files ever need to be executable?Is it possible to keep gridlines with a background color in OpenOffice Spreadsheets? http://i.imgur.com/W1cgA.gif
<Belserusk> Is it possible to keep gridlines with a background color in OpenOffice Spreadsheets? http://i.imgur.com/W1cgA.gif
#ubuntu-ie 2010-11-11
<Belserusk> Which option do you use? http://i.imgur.com/4rZQt.gif
<ebel> depends
<Belserusk> ebel, on what?
<Belserusk> ebel, Which option would you use normally?
<ebel> if i am opening a file from a usb stick or something
<ebel> or if i know if it's an executable or now
<ebel> *not
<tdr112> 100 ubuntu cds just came
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> sweet
<tdr112> ebel: could you drop in the display stand , you have
<ebel> tdr112: sure
<tdr112> ebel: great
<ziroday> Heya, I was wondering if someone could recommend me a cheap .ie doman registrar. Looking around the best I've got is EUR$17.46 which feels rather steep
<davem> .ie's aren't cheap
<ziroday> davem: I gathered :)
<davem> http://domainoffers.me/
<davem> €16.25 from us :)
<slashtom> the cheaper option is a .eu
<ziroday> davem: awesome! I was looking at blacknight but you have ~$20 on your site
<davem> thats the special offers page
<davem> its heavily referenced from the blog but not the main page
<ziroday> and that's not just a sign up special right? That stays throughout even after the first year?
<ziroday> slashtom: its a wordplay so it needs to be an .ie
<tdr112> czajkowski: http://www.redbrick.dcu.ie/~tdr/blog/2010/11/11/ubuntu-cds/
<ebel> ziroday: .ie are intentionally high
<ebel> though they've come down in price. Time was they used to cost ~ €50 → €75 per year for a .ie
<davem> ziroday: its just for the 1st year
<davem> afaik
<ebel> I use blacknight for my domains.
<ebel> they have sponsored ubuntu ireland with free web hosting
<ziroday> Sweet, well the prices aren't that bad at all, I'll try them out, and if Godaddy keeps ticking me off I might move all my domains over
<ziroday> ebel: awesome!
<davem> ebel: whats the URL?
 * slashtom also uses Blacknight (switching from 1and1)
<ebel> http://www.blacknight.com/
<davem> for the ubuntu ireland
 * davem works for blacknight
<davem> hence the blatant advertising :)
<ebel> they have given us hosting, but we're trying to find volunteers who want to make the website :P
<ebel> ah hehehehe
<ebel> y'know how it is with volunteer organisations. :)
<ebel> Our normal website is http://www.ubuntu-ie.org, but that's still running on canonical's servers
<ziroday> oof I didn't know the <blink> tag was even used anymore
<ziroday> ouch VAT?
<davem> ziroday: welcome to the world of marketing :)
<ziroday> heh, I forgot what its like to live in a country that seriously taxes :P
<ziroday> oh dear davem you don't like my credit card.
<davem> contact accounts
<ebel> davem: how many people work in blacknight? friend is looking for hosting company
<ebel> (feel free to poke Moof on this network :P )
<davem> why does he ask?
<davem> is he looking for a job??
<slashtom> davem: he's worried his provider will go out of business (again)
<ebel> haha, yeah that was funny last time
<davem> rofl
<davem> afaik we're now the largest registrar in ireland and its still climbing so not likely that we'll go out of business
<davem> who was his previous crowd?
<ebel> davem: i think there were in morocco or spain
#ubuntu-ie 2010-11-12
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> hows folks
<ebel> yo yo
<terran> czajkowski: WELL BJOOR
<czajkowski> I've a house
<czajkowski> :D
<terran> czajkowski: Link!
<ebel> nice
<czajkowski> http://www.spareroom.co.uk/flatshare/flatshare_detail.pl?flatshare_id=1477828
<slashtom> far from the army guys?
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> but moving in with 5 blokes
<czajkowski> :)
<ebel> a man-house.
<czajkowski> aye
<terran> just a small town girl
<terran> living in a lonely man-house
<ebel> living in a lonely world
<terran> In a world
<terran> where people from Castleconnel move to England
<czajkowski> :)
<terran> one woman stands alone
<terran> *Castleconnell
<terran> czajkowski: do you miss the Castle Oaks
<terran> I do
<terran> Had my debs there
<czajkowski> no
<terran> and a pint once
<terran> after walking from UL to Castleconnell along the river
<terran> Fantastic walk that
<czajkowski> aye it is
<airurando> Evening all
<airurando> night all
<tdr112> evening
#ubuntu-ie 2010-11-13
<hypercube> hi guys
<hypercube> someone please describes the phonetic this: "Caireen"with Irish accent. THX
<ebel> hypercube: car-een ?
<ebel> haven't heard that name/word before
<hypercube> caireen is a Irish godless
<hypercube> i'm hungarian :P
<hypercube> ka:i:n?
<hypercube> ohh goddess, not godless D
#ubuntu-ie 2011-11-07
<Tribaal> Hi folks
<Tribaal> slashtommy: sorry about this weekend, I was offline most of the time (irccloud still marks me as being present I assume)
<slashtommy> ah, that's fine
<slashtommy> there was a lot of stuff on this last weekend
<slashtommy> the ILUG AGM and the Tog open social
<Tribaal> oh cool
<Tribaal> damn
<Tribaal> I had to visit flats with my wife etc...
<Tribaal> but now we found something cool at least
<Tribaal> in Rathmines
<slashtommy> not bad, not too far out
<Tribaal> indeed
<Tribaal> I'm looking forward to move in
<Tribaal> but that'll be on the 20th onlz
<BenChapman> has anyone here used a CF card attached as SATA to a PC to boot ubuntu faster? Any issues with it?
<serenity> hi
<serenity> just a notify: 5 people of ubuntu-de (read ubuntuusers.de) will be in Dublin on New Years Eve
<airurando> hi serenity
<airurando> that sounds like fun
<airurando> hopefully some of the ubuntu-ie folks will be able to hook up with you on New Years eve.
<airurando> perhaps we should generate an event on the loco team portal
<czajkowski> airurando: ello there
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<airurando> jet lag?
<czajkowski> nope been awake all day
<czajkowski> am kinda tired now
<airurando> aye
<airurando> good UDS?
<czajkowski> aye very
<serenity> airurando: one of us talked with some of you
<czajkowski> pretty busy though
<czajkowski> as you can tell from my blog posts
<serenity> they will hook up
<serenity> ubuntu-ie/-de meetup..canonical, where's your wallet? ;)
<airurando> czajkowski when do you start the new job?
<czajkowski> tomorrow morning
<airurando> wow
<airurando> very best of luck with it.
<czajkowski> thanks
<airurando> what will you be doing?
<czajkowski> writing open source articles for the h-online.com
<airurando> nice :)
<airurando> I look forward to reading them
<serenity> airurando: an event would be cool
<airurando> serenity your idea :)
<serenity> will talk with our guys
<airurando> if you put it up on the ubuntu-de loco team portal page we can promote it here
<airurando> or vice versa
<airurando> some of the guys here live in Dublin and can suggest places
<airurando> pop in here anytime to chat about it
<serenity> that would be cool. As tourist i don't like places made for tourists ;)
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Next IRC Meeting: Wednesday 16 Nov 11 @ 9pm  || Stay tuned for details of the next Ubuntu Hour!
#ubuntu-ie 2011-11-08
<BenChapman> morning
<delcoyote> food morning
<dstaar1> mhhhhh food :D
<delcoyote> hmmm if I had bread, cheese, ham, eggs.....
<dstaar1> go and get it. coffee isn't enough?
<delcoyote> coffee. done.
<czajkowski> aloha
<BenChapman> my office has everything... except cooking equipment
<BenChapman> :(
<BenChapman> that said, who needs cooking (AHHHH I know what a better word for that is) appliances when you have 2 fridge full of beer and coke
<slashtommy> but what about tea?
<dstaar1> coke is old fashioned. Ben do you know Club Mate?
<ebel> your office has beer? fancy
<dstaar1> seems to be a productive office :D
<BenChapman> beer is kept for fridays :P
<delcoyote> so fridays is full...
<airurando> evening
<BenChapman> Does anyone here use Go?
<airurando> not here BenChapman
<BenChapman> :)
<BenChapman> thanks airurando
<BenChapman> got some positive(ish) responses in #linux
<airurando> good nigth BenChapman and all!!
<BenChapman> Night :)
#ubuntu-ie 2011-11-09
<BenChapman> morning
<czajkowski> ello
<czajkowski> hows folks?
<ebel> grand
<ebel> CDs have arrived
<ebel> czajkowski: thanks to you & the loco council for sorting it out
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> we realised something was up when we weren't hearing anything on lists saying teams got them
<czajkowski> which was odd
<ebel> indeed
<ebel> from the lococontacts list it looks like they all arrived at the same day aswell
<ebel> which was spooky ☺
<czajkowski> yeah....
<sheng> can anyone explain the weird firefox 7.0.1 performance on my pc?
<sheng> if i scroll on facebook page....only facebook, cpu usage shoots up and I feel obvious lag
<sheng> sorry it's actually xorg's cpu usage shooting up
<BenChapman> Finally upgrading
<BenChapman> sheng: I couldn't figure out how to resolve, but I've always had huge problems on FF with facebook because of their continuous scrolling crap
<sheng> BenChapman, and it's working quite well on my laptop, same version FF
<BenChapman> Strange
<sheng> isn't it?
<BenChapman> I wonder is flash doing something stupid
<BenChapman> Have you tried upgrading flash?
<sheng> And I'm curious why xorg has to do with that
<BenChapman> Oh yeah, you were saying about xorg
<BenChapman> sorry
<BenChapman> forgot about that
<sheng> yea but normally if it's flash the plugin-container will get crazy
<BenChapman> Yup, well aware, sadly.
<sheng> I did something strange, not sure if it is stupid
<sheng> I swapped the adobe-flash player .so lib with the one comes with chrome
<BenChapman> Oh?
<BenChapman> hmmmm
<sheng> for a while it worked well
<sheng> must be the container design which allows it to run
<BenChapman> I'm guessing it's probably to do with certain feature compatability
<BenChapman> well... even in firefox flash is run like an entirely different program
<sheng> ok
<sheng> I see
<sheng> maybe i'll try with javascript disabled
<BenChapman> hence you see a plugin-container
<BenChapman> process running
<sheng> right
<sheng> well with javascript disabled it doesn't solve the whole problem but it definitely improved
<dax_roc> Evening
<BenChapman> hi
<czajkowski> http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Thunderbird-8-released-1375603.html
<czajkowski> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Strobe-acquired-by-Facebook-1375813.html
<czajkowski> 2 articles I've written today :)
<BenChapman>   error adding /etc/ssl/certs/EBG_Elektronik_Sertifika_Hizmet_Sağlayıcısı.pem
<BenChapman> hmmm
<BenChapman>   error adding /etc/ssl/certs/NetLock_Arany_=Class_Gold=_Főtanúsítvány.pem
<BenChapman> seeing a pattern here
<BenChapman> almost upgradedd
<BenChapman> took most of the day
<BenChapman> Well, I'm now running 11.10
<BenChapman> Anyone know how to change the login screen to this new lightDM facebrowser... it hasn't done so itself
<shanem> BenChapman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<shanem> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<BenChapman> cheers :)
<BenChapman> oH
<BenChapman> not installed :/
<shanem> sudo apt-get install lightdm?
<BenChapman> yup, am doing so
<shanem> np
<BenChapman> just was a little confised
<BenChapman> thought it came as standard
<shanem> Yeah it should as far as I'm aware.
<BenChapman> Oh well, I did a dist-upgrade
<BenChapman> probably my fault
<BenChapman> anyway, brb... reboot time
<irishman23> how we doin
#ubuntu-ie 2011-11-11
<slashtommy> so is there an ubuntu hour this weekend?
<slashtommy> i didn't see much of a responce on the mailing list
 * ebel was thinking today that a follow up email was required
<czajkowski> either of ye around december 2nd ?
<slashtommy> aye, should be nicely snowed in by then :)
<ebel> czajkowski: aye we should be. no plans.
<czajkowski> slashtommy: oi do not jinx me
<slashtommy> but snow is lovely!
<slashtommy> anyways, how long you staying in town?
<czajkowski> in thursday night out saturday afternoon
<czajkowski> literally a flying court visit :s
<slashtommy> what's the plan?
<tdr112> i cant make it to this weekends hour
<slashtommy> i'm not sure if it's even going to be on
<slashtommy> thought it could be a useful means to distribute CDs
<ebel> tdr112: that's grand
<slashtommy> oh noes, czajkowski's skynet is failing
<airurando> evening
#ubuntu-ie 2011-11-12
<airurando> evening all
<airurando> I see MootBot has returned to #ubuntu-ie
 * airurando wonders if meetingology and MootBot will bicker over who will record the logs for our meetings
<czajkowski> airurando: you'd have to ask alanbell
<czajkowski> he knows all about the bots
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<airurando> aye
<airurando> he said they didn't like each other
<airurando> ebel kicked MootBot at the time meetingology entered
<airurando> anyway only a small thing
<airurando> did you see the match?
<czajkowski> nope :s
 * airurando was at work :(
<airurando> listened to it on the radio on the way home
<airurando> legendary finish
<airurando> 40ish phases, well past 80 mins and ROG lands the drop goal.
<airurando> TG4 have highlights at 21:15
#ubuntu-ie 2012-11-06
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashbel> good morning
<czajkowski> hows things ?
<ebel> ello
<slashbel> grand, feeling busy
<czajkowski> know the feeling
<czajkowski> post UDs am up the walls
<czajkowski> http://www.stephenoconnor.info/about/latest-news/big-freeze-2012.html#.UJj7xFLrFYe
<czajkowski> eep
<slashbel> cool
<slashbel> -10°C is cool!
<czajkowski> yes it is
<czajkowski> and the year it took me 3 days to get home it was about that as well
<slashbel> aye, it's fine so long as you don't want to get anywhere…
<slashbel> what's your man in Donegal saying this year?
<automaciej> http://www.meteotimes.net/2012/09/peter-odonnells-winter-2012-13-forecast.html ← this forecast doesn't say anything about freezing temperatures.
<delcoyote> ~
#ubuntu-ie 2012-11-08
<airurando> morning
<czajkowski> aloha airurando
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<ebel> yo
<airurando> hi ebel
<czajkowski> 7 weeks to xmas :D
<czajkowski> shall we all start taking bets now on snow and me getting back
<airurando> don't even contemplate it
<airurando> positive thinking
<zmoylan> and bring snow shoes! :-D
<czajkowski> I've started the xmas shopping list
<czajkowski> so semi prepared
<czajkowski> and moing house in 2 weeks
<czajkowski> back down to aldershot
<airurando> good stuff
<airurando> I posted 20 x 12.10 and 20 x 12.04 discs to NUIG Comp Soc this morning for their installfest
<ebel> czajkowski: that's mad with the price
<ebel> my sister & boyfriend are getting the sail & rail instead of flights due to price
<ebel> czajkowski: I remember when me and Tom were going to wales for offroad biking lessons. We bought "volcano insurance", i.e. a ferry ticket :P
<czajkowski> sail and rai works out to be roughly the same bar I think 40 quid tbh
<czajkowski> give i've to get a train to the sail
<czajkowski> and then a train down to limerick
<ebel> aye.
<czajkowski> plus the time involved means you lose a day either side of your holiday
<ebel> well my sister is going from southhampton, but no train on irish side
<ebel> Think it was about £100 cheaper or so all in for them.
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> 100 quid is a lot
<ebel> agreed about time. you either spend money or time :P
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> I also factor in my back and travel
<czajkowski> and a 60 quid train to limerick at xmas is not ideal
<czajkowski> been there done that
<ebel> aye
#ubuntu-ie 2013-11-04
<andru183> might be a silly question but is the UDS online or does it take place at a location?
<czajkowski> andru183: nope it'ds online
<czajkowski> info should be on the site uds.ubuntu.com
<airurando> vadimck: I sent you an e-mail about LTS CDs for the Redbrick installfest.
<czajkowski> ello folks
<czajkowski> how are we all ?
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<airurando> all good here
<airurando> how is america?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> busy but good thanks
#ubuntu-ie 2013-11-06
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland  || http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ie || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam || This channel is logged - logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Next IRC Meeting:  Wednesday 13 Nov 13 at 20:30. Details at: http://tin.ie/6r || Stay tuned for details of our next social event ||
<airurando> evening
<zmoylan-len> hi
<tdr112> hey
<czajkowski> hows folks?
<tdr112> grand , in tog, soldering
<czajkowski> yay
<tdr112> czajkowski: getting home much ?
<airurando> yeah czajkowski when will you be home next?
<czajkowski> Decemnber 20th :)
<czajkowski> back to Castleconnell for Christmas
<czajkowski> with the dog the other half and the car
<czajkowski> have the ferry booked
<tdr112> ah that will be nice
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> getting it from pembroke to rosslare
<czajkowski> 4 hr ferry crossing
<czajkowski> collecting BAsh ththursday week  :D
<tdr112> much of a drive in the uk
<tdr112> Bash ?
<czajkowski> Bash is my ne wpuppy :D
<czajkowski> wil be about a 5 hr drive from ours to the ferry
<tdr112> make sense now ,
<tdr112> great name btw
<czajkowski> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/+LauraCzajkowski/albums/5936916689358037521
<czajkowski> I chose it :)
<czajkowski> Jon chose the hens
<airurando1> I agree bash is a great name for a dog all thinks considered.
<airurando1> that sounds like a great Christmas.
<czajkowski> yeah and then we have my godsons christening on Dec 28th
<czajkowski> then drive back on the 30th
<czajkowski> and new years with his Family
<airurando1> Very good. Moving to the next level ;-)
<tdr112> so cute
<czajkowski> airurando1: lol he's been here now 3 xmas in a row we're there
<czajkowski> his family will do xmas dinner for us on the 2nd weekend in January
<czajkowski> it's fun
<airurando1> he he
<airurando1> only messin'
<airurando> Don't forget folks.  Team meeting next Wednesday.
<airurando> Details http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/690/detail/
#ubuntu-ie 2014-11-05
<slashbel> congrats czajkowski, hope the new job works out well
<czajkowski> thanks
<ebel> yeah congrats czajkowski !
<czajkowski> thanks yu guys settling in over there
<czajkowski> ebel: made your peace with fizzy water :)
<slashbel> slowly
<slashbel> we're still working on the kitchen… i expect ebel will be drilling into some more concrete on saturday
<slashbel> it's illegal to drill on the evenings or sunday
<czajkowski> aye so I saw
<slashbel> well it might not be illegal
<czajkowski> bit odd but also nice but odd
<slashbel> but the police will be called
<slashbel> (and the police *will* come)
<czajkowski> does mean if you're sitting at home in the evening you wont hear people drilling so there is that
<slashbel> exactly, this is how you have middle-class people choosing to live in apartmenta
<slashbel> they're not just for the young and the poor
 * slashbel is queueing up furniture that needs tacks hammering in to them, for a suitable time
<czajkowski> heh so it's a lot of DIY then
<czajkowski> no bother to either of ye then
<slashbel> yes, it is common to rent unfurnished here
<slashbel> unfurnished means no light fittings, no kitchen etc, but at least you get a bathroom
<czajkowski> yeah all over here is unfurnished as well
<czajkowski> ah well at least there is a kitchen and light fittings
<slashbel> unfurnished is so much better… you don't have to put up with the landlords shit
<slashbel> it really annoyed me having to chuck away good furniture when i moved to ireland
<ebel> yeah it is very queit then at night or evenings
<slashbel> you can rent places with a kitchen, but roughly 90% of places don't come with a kitchen (so it rather limits your options)
<slashbel> and we landed with roughly 2 weeks to find a home
<czajkowski> nods
<slashbel> but at least we should save around €7000/year on rent
<slashbel> for a place that is almost twice the size as smithfield
<czajkowski> ah makes sense then
<czajkowski> and the jobs
<czajkowski> both of you guys working?
<slashbel> yep, we had jobs before we left ireland
<czajkowski> sweet
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> Jon goes to Germany every few months on a bike ride
<czajkowski> takes one of his motorbikes over on a road trip
<czajkowski> loves the roads over there
<czajkowski> there are currently 3 motorbikes in my driveway :/
<slashbel> ebel is working with openstreetmap, and i found a job doing dev work on switches/routers etc (like i did in dublin)
<czajkowski> wow good stuff
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> congrats to you both
<slashbel> yep, this area of germany especially is very good for the biking!
<slashbel> thanks
<czajkowski> Last trip he did nurburgring
<slashbel> we're right next to schwarzwald
<ebel> yeah.
<slashbel> although we have a daunting task ahead, on friday we plan to head to the TÜV and re-register our bikes
<slashbel> which unfortunately does take a few hundred euro off the value (irish vrt)
<czajkowski> better than having to buy a new bike
<slashbel> that's what i figure. i could have sold my bike in ireland, bought a similar one here and saved money
<slashbel> but at least with my bike, i know the history
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> at until you get settled no point in adding any extra hassle or expense
<slashbel> aye, we have been busy enough as it is
<ebel> yeah
#ubuntu-ie 2016-11-08
<zerous> hi :)
#ubuntu-ie 2016-11-09
<clivejo> hi folks
#ubuntu-ie 2017-11-12
<attend30euors> Yay ! I can use this n Parole ! \o/ http://s30.myradiostream.com:27054/listen.mp3
